# Dee dah!



## TeaForTwo

Hello!

Can anyone help me with this, please?

Here's the context:

Someone wants surprise another person. He produces an object out of a bag and says: "Dee dah!"

I understand the meaning of it and in which circumstances it is used but I just can't think of a French equivalent.

Has someone got any idea?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Micia93

something like : "bouh !" ?


----------



## Oddmania

_"Tadaa _!" ?


----------



## TeaForTwo

I'm sorry, I should have added that the guy presents the object to a girl and he probably expects a very positive reaction from her... He is proud about it. I would almost say triumphant...


----------



## TeaForTwo

Do we use "Tadaa!" in French? I've never heard that... I did in English though...

Aren't there any French sounds like that?


----------



## Micia93

"et hop" ?


----------



## Frogfruit

"Tadaa" me semble parfait vu le contexte.


----------



## Guerric

Je confirme "Tadaa".


----------



## TeaForTwo

Oui "et hop" va très bien dans ce sens là. Le problème, c'est que c'est un son bref et que, de ce fait, ça ne donne pas tellement l'idée de triomphe.

Est-ce qu'on utiliserait "taratata" dans ce cas?

Un énorme merci pour vos cogitations!...


----------



## Micia93

"taratata" est une bonne idée ! (bien que le sens initial ne veuille absolument pas dire ça !)


----------



## TeaForTwo

Bon, alors "Tadaa" serait la solution.

J'aurais préféré quelque chose de plus français...

Je vous remercie tous infiniment pour vos suggestions.


----------



## TeaForTwo

Merci Micia93 pour cette confirmation. Cela me tranquillise quant à son usage.

Bon week-end à vous tous!


----------



## Guerric

Micia93 said:


> "taratata" est une bonne idée !



Certainement pas.


----------



## Guerric

TeaForTwo said:


> Bon, alors "Tadaa" serait la solution.
> 
> J'aurais préféré quelque chose de plus français...



En "plus français", tu peux utiliser "Voilà !"


----------



## TeaForTwo

Çe peut tout de même rester des onomatopées!

Voilà! ne donne pas la même chose. En anglais, ce serait "here it is".

Une vraie équivalence, me semble-t-il, devrait rester dans le domaine des onomatopées, non?...


----------



## loze85

Can I ask where you heard *dee dah?* As normally we would also say* taa daa! *


----------



## Guerric

TeaForTwo said:


> Voilà! ne donne pas la même chose. En anglais, ce serait "here it is".



Non, dans ce contexte, ce serait plutôt "Voila!" (oui oui, en anglais), et je trouve que cela rend bien le fait que la personne est fière de l'objet qu'elle montre.
Ceci étant dit, je préfère clairement "tadaa".


----------



## TeaForTwo

Well, loze85, it comes from an English play. But I think I've seen it elsewhere...


----------



## pvarda

et hop la
voir achille talon


----------



## TeaForTwo

Ah! C'est pas mal ça! 

En terminant par une voyelle, et en tirant dessus, ça donne effectivement le côté triomphant.

Évidemment, c'est tellement simple! Il fallait juste y penser!... Ces bonnes vieilles BDs!

Un tout grand merci à vous tous!!!


----------



## Guerric

Désolé, mais ça ne colle pas pour moi.
Ce n'est pas parce que ce sont des onomatopées qu'elles sont dénuées de sens.

"Taratata" colle aussi bien ici que "et hop là", "atchoum" ou "badaboum".


"Tadaa" est l'interjection qui convient à ton contexte.


----------



## TeaForTwo

Excusez-moi mais "hop là" se trouve au dictionnaire!!! C'est français!

Tadaa est super bien sûr, j'adore, mais c'est totalement anglais. Je crois que les anglophones ont plus de termes de ce genre que nous. Néanmoins, vous êtes certainement influencé par le cinéma anglo-saxon.

Par ailleurs, dans une traduction, il y a aussi ce qui touche à la sensibilité de chacun et qui fait que l'on traduit plutôt comme ci que comme ça. C'est ce qui fait qu'un même texte peut avoir plusieurs traductions.

Et, dans le cas présent, mon désir d'éviter (lorsque c'est possible) d'importer des termes anglais dans un texte français est mon choix. Je ne pense pas qu'il soit utile d'insister là-dessus...


----------



## Guerric

TeaForTwo said:


> Excusez-moi mais "hop là" se trouve au dictionnaire!!! C'est français!



D'une, je n'ai pas dit que ce n'est pas français, j'ai dit que vous l'utilisez sans vous soucier du sens qui lui est propre.
De deux, J'aimerais assez que vous nous donniez la définition que vous trouverez dans votre dictionnaire.
Le mien ne contient que "hop", et la définition ne colle pas à votre contexte.

De plus, je ne vois pas ce qui vous fait dire que "tadaa" est plus anglais que français. Si je devais deviner son origine, je parierais que le mot vient du son que font les trompettes/fanfares pour signaler une réussite/la fin d'une acrobatie ou d'un numéro, comme le son que l'on peut trouver dans Windows (tada.wav) quand une opération a été effectuée avec succès.
Maintenant, si vous m'affirmez que la première trompette ayant fait ce son était anglaise...je veux bien vous croire...

Et enfin, je ne vois pas le problème ici dans la mesure où ce n'est même pas le terme utilisé en anglais.


----------



## TeaForTwo

Je vous serais reconnaissante de ne pas me prêter une quelconque intention dans le souci que je me fais ou pas du sens des mots.

"Hop: onomatopée. Interjection servant à stimuler, à faire sauter. _Allez, hop! Hop là!_ 
* Pour accompagner un geste, une action brusque. _Et hop! allons-y_." (Petit Robert, Edition 2011).

Les onomatopées viennent presque toujours de leur similitude avec le son produit par l'objet ou l'animal auquel elles se réfèrent. Et elles ont bien une nationalité!!!

Exemple frappant: le chant du coq en français: cocorico;
                          le chant du coq en italien: chicchirichi.

J'espère que cette ténacité dont vous faites preuve est motivée par la passion des langues et non par un quelconque sentiment d'agressivité tout à fait déplacé ici.

Je concluerai, et j'espère que ce sera bien le mot de la fin, que vous ne pouvez imposer à quiconque le choix d'une traduction.

Je vous souhaite un excellent week-end de détente.


----------



## Guerric

J'osais espérer qu'à la lecture de la définition de "hop", vous prendriez conscience que ça ne colle pas du tout...mais ça n'a pas l'air d'être le cas.



TeaForTwo said:


> Je concluerai, et j'espère que ce sera bien le mot de la fin, que vous ne pouvez imposer à quiconque le choix d'une traduction.



Effectivement, si vous souhaitez le traduire par "atchoum", "cocorico" ou "hop là", libre à vous.
Mon unique souci est que ce forum sert à beaucoup de gens, et je ne voudrais pas que ceux qui viennent lire ce sujet croient que votre choix était le bon.

Bon week-end à vous.


----------



## osteel

4 ans après, but still.

Pour aller dans le sens de Guerric qui a absolument raison et pour éviter d'induire en erreur de nombreuses personnes, je confirme que "hop là" n'est pas très adapté et que "tadaa" se dit parfaitement et colle tout à fait au contexte.

"taratata" n'a absolument *rien* à voir.

My 2 cents.


----------



## BETAPLUME

Ma préférence va à ''tadaaa!'' (après tout c'est aussi Français que Dee Dah semble Anglais à un Français)
ou Et voilà! en tirant le ''à''mais c'est beaucoup plus plat. Même la version Achile Talon, me semble bien stoïque. 

Tarratata, signifie plutôt ''fadaises!'', ''n'importe quoi!'' (nonsense!)


----------



## Micia93

_Tarratata, signifie plutôt ''fadaises!'', ''n'importe quoi!'' (nonsense!)
_
Tu as raison pour certains contextes, mais cela peut vouloir aussi exprimer un sentiment de réussite, comme l'émission de Nagui. Je ne pense pas qu'il voulait présenter une émission avec des âneries ....


----------



## BETAPLUME

Non, en effet Micia, Nagui présente de la musique  et j'ai toujours ressenti son nom d'émission comme amenant plutôt la notion de décontraction, de musique qui ne se prend pas la tête (voir l'humour du générique: tratacadreur, etc), du genre ''on est entre copains et on se fait un jam, un boeuf, sans chichis ni formalités''. Associé au fait que ''taratata'' peut être le son d'une trompette, ou la façon de fredonner l'air d'une chanson sans les paroles,  donc lié à la musique. Je n'ai jamais entendu ''taratata!'' avec ce sens de ''tadaa!'', ce qui ne veut pas dire que c'est impossible, mais me fait juste fortement douter.


----------



## constantlyconfused

loze85 said:


> Can I ask where you heard *dee dah?* As normally we would also say* taa daa! *


I agree!


----------



## vsop44

Same  here ,I've never  heard or read " dee  dah"  without "lah" in front  .


----------

